
An Introduction to Scientific Python – Matplotlib - Jmoir
http://www.datadependence.com/2016/04/scientific-python-matplotlib/
======
selectron
One of my biggest frustrations with python for data science is how bad the
documentation for matplotlib is. Also the default settings leave a lot to be
desired - look at the color map scatter plots to see what I mean. What is with
all that white-space around the graph?

~~~
lowmagnet
I find pandas documentation verbose but ultimately not real world. Every one
of them generates random values which aren't visually distinct. Makes it hard
to follow operations.

~~~
theseatoms
I completely agree with this assessment. Demonstration of the functionality is
technically all there. It's often just hard to parse.

(Admittedly, this is a bit of a nitpick for free software. Overall, I'm very
happy with the package.)

------
anc84
I needed pixel perfect plots for visualising raster data and did not manage to
make it render that. Felt similar to LaTeX: Great if you like what it does by
default but don't you dare want something reasonably different. :\

~~~
glup
Similar sentiments here. I get slightly further with ggplot2 but still end up
fixing stuff manually in Illustrator which adds significant time. Anyone know
1) a more customizable plotting library or 2) a way to apply manual changes to
new input pdfs? Biggest sticking points for me are overlapping labels and
compositing multiple figures

~~~
Fomite
Buying a copy of Illustrator was pretty much the best thing that ever happened
to my plotting.

~~~
gcatalfamo
How did illustrator help you?

~~~
Fomite
The amount of basic formatting, changes, etc. that are trivial in a proper
vector graphics editor but hard to cajole ggplot2, matplotlib or R's base
graphics are...extensive.

------
wodenokoto
Is there a good introduction to using the object oriented interface to
matplotlib?

I sometimes see it in examples and referenced in the documentation, but I
can't really wrap my head around it.

~~~
Jmoir
Hmmm, I did a bit of searching and didn't find anything I particularly liked,
I guess I'll add this to the list of posts I need to write. Nevertheless, I
did find something. Check out these links:

[http://matplotlib.org/users/artists.html](http://matplotlib.org/users/artists.html)

[http://matplotlib.org/users/transforms_tutorial.html](http://matplotlib.org/users/transforms_tutorial.html)

[http://matplotlib.org/users/path_tutorial.html](http://matplotlib.org/users/path_tutorial.html)

[http://matplotlib.org/users/event_handling.html](http://matplotlib.org/users/event_handling.html)

------
rsrsrs86
Data to ink here is too low...

